# Typewatch



## whymustwelove

Try to avoid the fact that my emo younger cousin did my hair and makeup that day, alright? 

And Apollo Celestio, love your avatar :]


----------



## Aßbiscuits

whymustwelove said:


> Try to avoid the fact that my emo younger cousin did my hair and makeup that day, alright?
> 
> And Apollo Celestio, love your avatar :]


You're beautiful!

Hmm. ESFP?


----------



## whymustwelove

assbiscuits said:


> You're beautiful!
> 
> Hmm. ESFP?


Oh, thank you :]

Wrong!

Also, a baby picture;


----------



## Psilocin

You're an ENFJ, aren't you?


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*Smart, putting your personality as unknown *


----------



## whymustwelove

ENFJ? Wrong yet again.

And I didn't put it as 'unknown' for that reason.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

whymustwelove said:


> ENFJ? Wrong yet again.
> 
> And I didn't put it as 'unknown' for that reason.


Mysterious are we? 

You're either a INFP, ISTJ, ENTP, ESTP, ENTJ, INTP, INTJ, ISFP, ISTP, ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFP, INFJ or ESTJ right?

One of those, I'm so sure! 

I'm going to shoot for ENFP this time being serious though.


----------



## whymustwelove

Only if you want me to be :]

Of course!

Yes; you're right. 
But which one?

No. You're wrong ;3


----------



## Calvaire

what about her?

One of my close friends since I was 7



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Calvaire said:


> what about her?
> 
> One of my close friends since I was 7
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


INTP?



whymustwelove said:


> Only if you want me to be :]
> 
> Of course!
> 
> Yes; you're right.
> But which one?
> 
> No. You're wrong ;3


Hmmm, INFP! 

You're making a face in that baby pic that an INFP I know always makes, especially when she was a baby.


----------



## whymustwelove

*Hmmm, INFP! 

You're making a face in that baby pic that an INFP I know always makes, especially when she was a baby.* Totally wrong. 
This is fun~


----------



## Aßbiscuits

whymustwelove said:


> *Hmmm, INFP!
> 
> You're making a face in that baby pic that an INFP I know always makes, especially when she was a baby.* Totally wrong.
> This is fun~


ISFJ?

Lol, yep, I just hope I don't end up guessing it right as my last guess haha.


----------



## whymustwelove

*ISFJ?

Lol, yep, I just hope I don't end up guessing it right as my last guess haha* Wrong again.
Also, that's probably what'll happen. c:


----------



## Calvaire

You did a good job with my friend Lol


she IS and INTP

: )

Ooops nvm ou put ESFJ.....I though it aid INTP hahah


----------



## Aßbiscuits

whymustwelove said:


> *ISFJ?
> 
> Lol, yep, I just hope I don't end up guessing it right as my last guess haha* Wrong again.
> Also, that's probably what'll happen. c:


ENTP?

*gets hopeful*


----------



## whymustwelove

*ENTP?* What do you think? 
You're really just guessing, now, aren't you.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Calvaire said:


> You did a good job with my friend Lol
> 
> 
> she IS and INTP
> 
> : )
> 
> Ooops nvm ou put ESFJ.....I though it aid INTP hahah


I edited it because I was having such bad success with trying to type whywemustlove, I edited it to the opposite to see what would happen.

It's back to normal so I win the prize :happy: okay? 



whymustwelove said:


> *ENTP?* What do you think?
> You're really just guessing, now, aren't you.


Yes.

You're an INTP aren't you!


----------



## Deja Vu

whymustwelove said:


> Oh, thank you :]
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Also, a baby picture;


ISTJ or ISTP


----------



## whymustwelove

*You're an INTP aren't you! *You got one letter right.

*ISTJ or ISTP* Wrong; one letter is correct.


----------



## Timmah

*Here's one*

How about this one. What do people think?


----------



## L'Empereur

whymustwelove said:


> Try to avoid the fact that my emo younger cousin did my hair and makeup that day, alright?
> 
> And Apollo Celestio, love your avatar :]


ESFJ? Hmmm.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> ESFJ? Hmmm.


Either that or INFJ.

(Did I guess that?)


----------



## whymustwelove

*ESFJ? Hmmm. *Wrong. Two correct letters.

*(Did I guess that?) *Nope 8D


----------



## Deja Vu

Is she an ENTJ?


----------



## Deja Vu

Timmah said:


> How about this one. What do people think?


Looks INTx to me.


----------



## whymustwelove

*Is she an ENTJ? *Yes.
And it only took about eight tries to guess correctly.


----------



## Deja Vu

That was my first guess.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

whymustwelove said:


> *Is she an ENTJ? *Yes.
> And it only took about eight tries to guess correctly.


I wanted to get it Q_Q.


----------



## whymustwelove

*That was my first guess. *Was it? Oh, sorry.
I thought your first guess was INFP or something. 

*I wanted to get it Q_Q.* Sorry ^^;


----------



## Aßbiscuits

whymustwelove said:


> *That was my first guess. *Was it? Oh, sorry.
> I thought your first guess was INFP or something.
> 
> *I wanted to get it Q_Q.* Sorry ^^;


It's okay, you're a female ENTJ, how awesome. You get away with it.

Even though it's idris's fault


----------



## Deja Vu

whymustwelove said:


> *That was my first guess. *Was it? Oh, sorry.
> I thought your first guess was INFP or something.


Yep. That was my guess before that guess. I just never thought it, or wrote it down.


----------



## whymustwelove

*It's okay, you're a female ENTJ, how awesome. You get away with it.

Even though it's idris's fault * I get away with it? 

...yeah, haha. c:


----------



## Vaka

whymustwelove said:


> try to avoid the fact that my emo younger cousin did my hair and makeup that day, alright?





calvaire said:


> what about her?


sexi?

...........


----------



## Deja Vu

And what about me? 










And what is she?



KrystRay said:


> I am now a redhead!!!!


I think ESTP from that photo.


----------



## Molock

idris said:


> And type her too:


ESFP came to mind roud:

Here is a year old picture I found. I'm the guy on the right. The other two are my sister and my cousin (who might kill me for having uploaded a picture of them :laughing: )


----------



## Deja Vu

Infj, entp, intj


----------



## Molock

DarkestHour said:


> And with my default expression?


I guessed INTP also :dry:



idris said:


> Infj, entp, intj


Not sure about my cousin although ENTP would make sense. Sister is xSFP :tongue:


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Aßbiscuits

Promethea said:


>


Personality doesn't matter when you're that pretty 

In all serious though, you look like an ENFJ


----------



## Proteus




----------



## Deja Vu

INFJ...Jesus conotations I guess.


----------



## Immemorial

This is the second most common expression I have. :tongue:


----------



## Kuja

DarkestHour said:


> This is the second most common expression I have. :tongue:


Based on the picture alone, I would guess ENTP or ENTJ. 


What type does this weirdo look like?


----------



## Nomenclature

Kuja said:


> Based on the picture alone, I would guess ENTP or ENTJ.
> 
> 
> What type does this weirdo look like?


He looks INTP or ENTP to me! But that's mostly because he looks somewhat like the most blatantly ENTP person I know :tongue: and he's not looking at the camera!


----------



## whymustwelove

Proteus said:


>


JSUS. :]
You really do look like him.


----------



## Calvaire

WARNING: lots o' people have fun 
and explanations of who they are/what they mean to me xD



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This kid was my life for years,My BEST friend. 
only person that really knew me.now yeah we don't talk well not like we used to be.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Friend since 7th grade,we get along really well and yeah when were together expect so much laughter it looks like we cried for hours haha.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Miss this person : / first college friend. we did nothing and had a blast.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
we wernt that close she was in my group of friends though, but I find her to have such a good soul.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
she's great one of my closest : ) the biggest sweetheart ever.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
we used to have some crazy convos miss her too.



ROOMATE:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
cant stand her,have to live with her ehh


----------



## OctoberSkye

Calvaire said:


>


ENFP?


Calvaire said:


>


Eh... ISTP?


----------



## Calvaire

OctoberSkye said:


> ENFP?
> 
> Eh... ISTP?



Nope and Nope 

you were close on the second one and off on the first.
My roomie an introvert :0 bahaha


----------



## OctoberSkye

Calvaire said:


> Nope and Nope
> 
> you were close on the second one and off on the first.
> My roomie an introvert :0 bahaha


The smile totally throws me off because it reminds me of mine. :crazy:


----------



## Deja Vu

Calvaire said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This kid was my life for years,My BEST friend.
> only person that really knew me.now yeah we don't talk well not like we used to be.


Now, mind you, I'm guessing here, but I get the feeling he is an ENTP. 



> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Friend since 7th grade,we get along really well and yeah when were together expect so much laughter it looks like we cried for hours haha.


isfp


----------



## Calvaire

idris said:


> Now, mind you, I'm guessing here, but I get the feeling he is an ENTP.
> 
> 
> 
> isfp



Nope to the first one,No one is getting him right lol he's actually an ESFP.

And yes to her : )


----------



## whymustwelove

Type him? Haha.
Sorry for the bad picture, but it's the only one I have of him.


----------



## Deja Vu

Calvaire said:


> Nope to the first one,No one is getting him right lol he's actually an ESFP.
> 
> And yes to her : )


All luck...all luck


----------



## Deja Vu

whymustwelove said:


> Type him? Haha.
> Sorry for the bad picture, but it's the only one I have of him.


ISTP?? 

Hard to tell.


----------



## whymustwelove

idris said:


> ISTP??
> 
> Hard to tell.


INTP, actually.
But you were close :]
And I understand; he's smoking, his eyes are closed, my mom attempted to edit the graininess out (but ended up blurring the whole thing), and the picture itself is terrible. olol.


----------



## Deja Vu

Lucky guess. He looks very INTP


----------



## simulatedworld

asmit127 said:


> I can't even type myself so I'm not going to try the others but here's a pic taken before looking in a mirror today. The rest of my appearance is equally normal/lacking in care if that helps...





idris said:


> Totally INTx. You have that stare.


I see that stare from both INFJs and ISTPs a lot too. They have that quiet intensity.


----------



## Deja Vu

While ENFs give a dreamy look.


----------



## whymustwelove

idris said:


> Lucky guess. He looks very INTP


Does he? o3o;
To be honest, I can't see how peoples' appearances reflect their personality other than how they carry themselves, their facial expressions, and how they dress.


----------



## Deja Vu

....Exactly.


----------



## MrSmashem

Try me.


----------



## Nomenclature

xReBoRN7 said:


> Try me.


I would've guessed ESTP. I was close enough. :tongue:

Class photo time!


----------



## OrangeAppled

I can't believe the OP quotes me.... :laughing:
That was meant to be silly :wink:


----------



## Deja Vu

Your meant to be silly :wink:


----------



## Lullaby

You should have fun with this:










The result of playing "You Can Leave Your Hat On" at a birthday party. <3

Hint: I'm the only decent-looking one.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Socionics does focus a lot on the appearance when it comes to personality.


----------



## simulatedworld

wow xreborn7 totally has that ISTP stare


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

Go for it ^_^


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

i tried to take a happy picture...


----------



## Lullaby

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> i tried to take a happy picture...


Tbh, I would've guessed ISFP. )

Is that your happy face? Lmao. :laughing:


----------



## Nostalgic

Atenza Coltheart said:


> Go for it ^_^


I'd say either ESFP or ENFP ^^


----------



## Schadenfreude

What about me?


----------



## Knives

Hm, I usually don't play, but if it's only eyes...


----------



## Immemorial

Schadenfreude said:


> What about me?


I would guess INFx.


----------



## Neutron

Guess. No peeking.


----------



## Isildin

Who can guess without peeking?


----------



## simulatedworld

Schadenfreude said:


> What about me?


IxFJ, second guess IxTJ


----------



## Nomenclature

Isildin said:


> Who can guess without peeking?


I would've said INTP. D'ohhh! :tongue:


----------



## Deja Vu

I'll be back soon enough to give this thread a bump.


----------



## Aravis94

Hello everybody! I'm new to personalitycafe so this would be my first post 

I'm pretty sure what type I am, but it would be interesting to see what people think I look like hehe. Though since this is my first posts it's not letting me link a picture :/ but I have pics on my profile


----------



## suicidal_orange

Aravis94 said:


> Hello everybody! I'm new to personalitycafe so this would be my first post
> 
> I'm pretty sure what type I am, but it would be interesting to see what people think I look like hehe. Though since this is my first posts it's not letting me link a picture :/ but I have pics on my profile


So you lurked for over two years and you smile alot - that's not much to go on :tongue: You're looking out the window in your profile pic so I'll guess INFP?


----------



## The Exception




----------



## L'Empereur

Lullaby said:


> You should have fun with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result of playing "You Can Leave Your Hat On" at a birthday party. <3
> 
> Hint: I'm the only decent-looking one.


Starting from the back row, ESTP, ENFP, ENTP, INTP, INTP, INTP. Front row, ISTP and ESFP. Am I right?


----------



## Aravis94

asmit127 said:


> So you lurked for over two years and you smile alot - that's not much to go on :tongue: You're looking out the window in your profile pic so I'll guess INFP?


Hahah pretty much. I joined and occasionally would creep on all yall, but then I was like "uhmm maybe I should actually post something...." 

As far as my type goes, you're very close


----------



## Lullaby

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Starting from the back row, ESTP, ENFP, ENTP, INTP, INTP, INTP. Front row, ISTP and ESFP. Am I right?


My guesses go like this: xSTP, ENFP, ISFJ (tested and confirmed), ESTP, ESTP, INTJ (100% sure, but not tested), front row: xSTP, ESTJ.

INTJ = birthday boy.

Gah, I miss those guys. :frustrating:


----------



## simulatedworld

Aravis94 said:


> Hello everybody! I'm new to personalitycafe so this would be my first post
> 
> I'm pretty sure what type I am, but it would be interesting to see what people think I look like hehe. Though since this is my first posts it's not letting me link a picture :/ but I have pics on my profile


INTP. You remind me of an INTP girl I used to know who was:

A) Very good-looking and very aware of it, and
B) The only NTP woman in a 200-mile radius, such that every nerdy NT guy with bad social skills (and thus generally unable to get girls) was obsessed with her.

It kind of made her really stuck up and arrogant, but hopefully you haven't fallen into that trap too.


2nd guess is INFP.


----------



## Deja Vu

Nomenclature said:


> I would've said INTP. D'ohhh! :tongue:


I would've said ISFJ


----------



## The Exception

Anyone want to take a guess at my photo?


----------



## L'Empereur

You look like an INTP.


----------



## penchant

Aravis94 said:


> Hahah pretty much. I joined and occasionally would creep on all yall, but then I was like "uhmm maybe I should actually post something...."
> 
> As far as my type goes, you're very close


I'll go with ENFP...


----------



## Deja Vu

Deja Vu said:


> I would've said ISFJ


Look...I was close.


----------



## ChildREBEL

I want to play...but I can't upload pics because of my post count.


----------



## Deja Vu

PM me tthe link


----------



## ChildREBEL

I need to have 15 posts to pm a link. :frustrating:


----------



## Deja Vu

Well, boost your post count by trying to type my friend.


----------



## ChildREBEL

Let's see if anyone can figure out what type I am.


----------



## jazzylas

Figure me out maybe? :




and


----------



## Herp

Deja Vu's Friend: INTJ

Child Rebel: I'm going to try INFJ

jazzylas and friends: INFP and ISTJ,INFJ,ESFJ,ENFJ, ESTP,INTP


lol, I feel like I suck at this.


----------



## Deja Vu

You got my friend right at least.


----------



## Deja Vu

ChildREBEL said:


> Let's see if anyone can figure out what type I am.


InFJ



jazzylas said:


> Figure me out maybe? :


IxFP 



> and


ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, INFJ, xSTP, INTP


----------



## L'Empereur

dejavu said:


> Okay, guys...the challenge has been issued. :mellow: Can you type these people? :tongue:


ESFP? ENFP? ESTJ? ESFJ? Am I right?


----------



## dejavu

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> ESFP? ENFP? ESTJ? ESFJ? Am I right?


Just checking...were you going left to right? It makes a difference. :crazy:


----------



## L'Empereur

Yes, from left to right.


----------



## snape

Dementia in Absentia said:


> Here's a different picture of me, taken a year ago. I look kinda dorky but try not to let that bias your guess.


you have beautiful amber eyes, I would say you look enthusiastic but in a deeper way.
well, you do fit the INTP look i have in my mind without a doubt.


----------



## Deja Vu

dejavu said:


>


_*Left to Right:*_
ESFJ, ENxP, xxTJ, ISFP


----------



## Musique247

lol @ DejaVU

Here is a old pic - I do play some guitar.


----------



## Deja Vu

This looks like a photoshoot. At first glance, because the hair, you reminded me of Alicia Keys. You have sharper, direct, cutting eyes though. You have an ISxp way about you though. I don't know if that inisgna by your gender means you're married, but I have to say you're cute.


----------



## HerSquirreliness

May I join?


----------



## dejavu

HerSquirreliness said:


> May I join?


INFx? I'm stuck between the J and the P. You have a dreamy, thoughtful look about you. :happy:


----------



## cosmia

HerSquirreliness said:


> May I join?


INTJ maybe?


----------



## HerSquirreliness

Well, I think INFx and INTJ sound awesome. roud: I find the INTJ description especially interesting because I don't feel comfortable with eye contact.


----------



## Nomenclature

OLD. In AP US history, it is customary to complain about one's work load and gobbled-up social life as well as deteriorating mental condition... but I love that class, not to mention that the "Portraits" are often amusing as hell.


----------



## Quasimodo Is Concealed

Whats my type?


----------



## cosmia

Quasimodo Is Concealed said:


> Whats my type?



ISFJ maybe

I don't know, just the way you smile reminds me a lot of two of my ISFJ friends. I could be way off.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

On the right, obviously :tongue: lol.
Type me? =]


----------



## Deja Vu

@Nomenclature
INFP
@Quasimodo Is Concealed
xSFJ
@Twinkletwinklelittlegrape
INFJ



Deja Vu said:


> Lets try another _girl(ex)_ and friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will be a lil more interesting.


^


----------



## Deja Vu

HerSquirreliness said:


> May I join?


I say INFP!


----------



## cosmia

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> On the right, obviously :tongue: lol.
> Type me =]


INFP





Deja Vu said:


> Lets try another _girl(ex)_ and friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will be a lil more interesting.



ENFP and INTJ respectively


----------



## Filigeedreamer

What be this_ increadibly_ atractive persons type?


----------



## Deja Vu

*exfp*



Deja Vu said:


> Lets try another _girl(ex)_ and friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will be a lil more interesting.


I like the guesses.


----------



## Quasimodo Is Concealed

Quasimodo Is Concealed said:


> Whats my type?




*Anymore guesses? This is interesting....*


----------



## Hastings

Quasimodo Is Concealed said:


> *Anymore guesses? This is interesting....*


I would have guessed, but I thought ISFJ seemed pretty spot on.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> On the right, obviously :tongue: lol.
> Type me? =]


Any more tries? =P


----------



## Herp

You look like an ENFJ.

The ghost by your left looks like EVIL.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Omg i just has a 2 second freak out, i thought there was a real ghost, ahh, lol :laughing:....so much for sleep :blushed: Thanks though! Enfj....interesting..
And i just got the EVIL thing..the type, haha, lol..um okay i'll just go away now. lol.


----------



## dejavu

Leaves said:


> You look like an ENFJ.
> 
> The ghost by your left looks like EVIL.


Lmao! I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that. :crazy:

I also guess ENFJ.


----------



## Lullaby

I'm gonna say ISFP. You have that really sweet look in your eyes. ^^


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

If you don't mind me asking, why enfj? roud: I just find it interesting..And i had to mess her up for privacy, lol. & thank you :happy: ISFP, cool =]


----------



## dejavu

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why enfj? roud: I just find it interesting..And i had to for privacy, lol.


I understand why you blurred her out. Very thoughtful of you to do that. roud:

My guess was ENFJ because of the look in your eyes. Combined with the way you're smiling...I don't know, it just felt right. A close friend of mine is ENFJ and your eyes remind me of hers.


----------



## Herp

Ni users often display narrow eyes, just like yours. And unlike Fi users, Fe users display a good awareness of their mouth.

Take a look at Marilon Cotillard, a Fi user. Then compare to Alicia Keys, an Fe user.


















Also, take notes of the subtle differences between the eyes of Alicia Keys (Ni user) and Marilon Cotillard (Ne user). 

These fine distinctions are useful to type people.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Leaves said:


> Ni users often display narrow eyes, just like yours. And unlike Fi users, Fe users display a good awareness of their mouth.
> 
> Take a look at Marilon Cotillard, a Fi user. Then compare to Alicia Keys, an Fe user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, take notes of the subtle differences between the eyes of Alicia Keys (Ni user) and Marilon Cotillard (Ne user).
> 
> These fine distinctions are useful to type people.


 Awesome! very interesting, thanks :laughing:


----------



## Quasimodo Is Concealed

Quasimodo Is Concealed said:


>



Anymore guesses?












Here's another picture. 

If possible may I ask why?


----------



## Deja Vu

IxFj



Deja Vu said:


> Lets try another _girl(ex)_ and friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will be a lil more interesting.


Guess...?


----------



## L'Empereur

deja vu said:


> ixfj
> 
> 
> 
> guess...?


esfj?

Istp?


----------



## Lullaby

Quasimodo Is Concealed said:


> Anymore guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another picture.
> 
> If possible may I ask why?


ESFP. You have a very happy, carefree vibe. ^^



Deja Vu said:


> Guess...?


What L'Empereur said.  First has this very lively look that my ESFJ friends tend to have permanently stuck to their faces.  She's really cute. ^^ And the other one has "I won't put up with your crap" written all over her face.


----------



## Quasimodo Is Concealed

ESFP. You have a very happy, carefree vibe. ^^



*Lol thank you for thoughts on my vibe. :happy:*

anymore guesses would be cool.


----------



## exquisitesolace

Help typewatch my friends? I'm just curious what anyone thinks is their type (since I don't know some of theirs, too). I know this is a lot, haha. But any guesses on any of them would be appreciated. Thanks. :happy:


----------



## Deja Vu

Long list of asians. Someone get me started. I'll finish it off after I chomp down this chow mein.


----------



## wandai

Are there some defining characteristics that you guys used to typewatch? I'm interested to learn.

In keeping the spirit of guess who, here goes nothing.
Exquisitesolace:
1. IXTP, ESFP (?)
2. ISFJ
3. ISTP
4. EXFP
5. ESTP
6. ISFJ, ISTP
7. ESFP
8. EXFP , EXTJ , ISFP


----------



## Riy

Last picture has my girlfriend in it aswell, Feel free to type her too


----------



## freyaliesel

This is one girl over a few years.

What do you think?


----------



## aestrivex

Aßbiscuits said:


> Even though I said this _months_ ago, of course it does .
> 
> It even goes as far as to say how certain types dress, the structure of their faces and eye size etc and compares the similarities each type have when it comes to looks.
> 
> I don't know how that's not focusing on appearance, enlighten me, if you're going to correct me don't just contradict me and leave it at that.


sergei ganin's approach to socionics may say these things, but it is important to note that this is sergei ganin's approach rather than that of someone who actually understands the topic.

portrait of a modern socionist, for instance, dmitri lytov's assessment of which concepts some fifty-odd socionists described which concepts they thought were important in socionics, suggests that very few socionists in the eastern community place much faith in visual identification. lytov and rick delong, whose works are the most influential of the eastern community in the english language, both present the viewpoint that VI is a useful tool for getting first impressions, but is very unreliable as an assessment tool by itself and should always take a back seat to other methods. personally, i opine that rick's views on physiognomy are nonsensical and far too kind, and that VI of any kind is a waste of time and effort, but my views are far harsher on the topic than almost anyone else's.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

aestrivex said:


> sergei ganin's approach to socionics may say these things, but it is important to note that this is sergei ganin's approach rather than that of someone who actually understands the topic.
> 
> portrait of a modern socionist, for instance, dmitri lytov's assessment of which concepts some fifty-odd socionists described which concepts they thought were important in socionics, suggests that very few socionists in the eastern community place much faith in visual identification. lytov and rick delong, whose works are the most influential of the eastern community in the english language, both present the viewpoint that VI is a useful tool for getting first impressions, but is very unreliable as an assessment tool by itself and should always take a back seat to other methods. personally, i opine that rick's views on physiognomy are nonsensical and far too kind, and that VI of any kind is a waste of time and effort, but my views are far harsher on the topic than almost anyone else's.


That wasn't hard, now was it? 

Good. I suck at VI anyway, try this lol: Test your V.I. skills


----------



## dejavu

dejavu said:


>


Thanks for the guesses. He tested as ISTP, btw...he's a very introverted dude. :tongue:


----------



## Valdyr

The picture is of some of my friends and acquaintances eating lunch off to the side (in a classroom) at school. The kid with the orange soda is a visitor from the middle school (I'm in high school).

Any guesses? I'm the one in black at the head of the table, by the way.


----------



## soya

middle school kid - INFP
long haired gentleman - INTP
dude under South America - ESxP
center - INTJ
Burberry scarf girl - ENFJ
legs, no face - Ixxx
happy smile chick - ENFP


----------



## Valdyr

phthalocyanine said:


> middle school kid - INFP
> long haired gentleman - INTP
> dude under South America - ESxP
> center - INTJ
> Burberry scarf girl - ENFJ
> legs, no face - Ixxx
> happy smile chick - ENFP


Thanks for responding! Some of your typings are similar to mine. My take, knowing the people is:

Middle school kid: ENFP as opposed to INFP. Close
Long-haired guy: I'm also 100% sure he's an INTP. Spot-on here.
Guy in the corner: ESFP. Again, we essentially agree.
Me (center): Not sure, but leaning towards INFJ. Almost everyone who sees me in pictures pegs me as an INxJ, though, so you basically got it.
Scarf Girl: ESFP. I'm very confident about this, knowing her.
Happy Girl: ESFJ. Also very confident about this.

Again, thanks. roud:


----------



## freyaliesel

:< you skipped my, my feelings are hurt


----------



## soya

my guess is ENFP.


----------



## Valdyr

freyaliesel said:


> :< you skipped my, my feelings are hurt


Sorry.

I second the ExFP, though I'm less confident about the N. I'm leaning towards ESFP.


----------



## dejavu

Valdyr said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I second the ExFP, though I'm less confident about the N. I'm leaning towards ESFP.


I third that. :laughing: ESFP would be my guess, but ENFP also seems possible. I've noticed that Ne dominants tend to have this mischievous look in their eye which I'd say you have. :tongue:


----------



## freyaliesel

very very interesting.

the girl is me, and I have tested as XSTP, ESFP and ENFP

I currently identify as ESTP though I wonder about the E/T sometimes.


----------



## Deja Vu

dejavu said:


> Thanks for the guesses. He tested as ISTP, btw...he's a very introverted dude. :tongue:


I knew he was xSTx


----------



## Deja Vu




----------



## Karen

I'm putting my picture in a Photobucket link, in case I want to remove it later, so please don't copy the picture into any posts. Thanks!

What type do I seem to be? I usually have a better smile than that but my boyfriend wanted me to smile for a picture after being tangled in trees and getting soaking wet, so I had to force the smile. 

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/forumpictures29/picture-2-1.jpg


----------



## Deja Vu

You looked (pic gone) ExFx


----------



## L'Empereur

Deja Vu said:


>


I'm thinking ISTP or ESTP


----------



## Karen

Deja Vu said:


> You looked (pic gone) ExFx


Thanks! I'm definitely a P, which sounds kind of non-P-like, lol. Here it is again, in case anyone is around. The thread had dropped near the bottom of the page so I thought no one was going to answer. If I take it away again, if anyone PMs me I'll show it to them.

http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/forumpictures29/picture-2.jpg


----------



## Eerie

I'm that bored.

I'm 90% convinced I'm an enfp, but what type do I look like?


----------



## Deja Vu

L'Empereur said:


> I'm thinking ISTP or ESTP











???


----------



## Deja Vu

Eerie said:


> I'm that bored.
> 
> I'm 90% convinced I'm an enfp, but what type do I look like?


I'm convinced.


----------



## ChildREBEL

Can someone guess my type? You can also try to type my friends as well.


----------



## Deja Vu

You: ISFJ
Others: ????


----------



## ChildREBEL

Interesting. I've never scored as an ISFJ before.


----------



## Deja Vu

That or INFJ


----------



## L'Empereur

Deja Vu said:


> ???


 I'm thinking IxFP, maybe ENFP.


----------



## Deja Vu

A jump from ISTP to ENFP. Interesting.


----------



## Deja Vu

Anymore people?


----------



## Deja Vu




----------



## BroNerd

Phototype me!


----------



## Deja Vu

Possibly an INTP


----------



## Chronicles94

*This sounds like fun!*










Let's see here...Yes. :laughing:


----------



## Deja Vu

gr8 aRt d3wd. 
iNfP?


----------



## .17485

*Posting my picture*

I've done this before but i have a more recent picture of me now. What is my type? I normally get isfp.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny

eh, nevermind


----------



## Deja Vu

Tega1 said:


> I've done this before but i have a more recent picture of me now. What is my type? I normally get isfp.


Type: ISFx


----------



## myexplodingcat

Aßbiscuits said:


> I'm a puzzle yo, you won't find me out :shocked:


ENFP...



DarkestHour said:


> And with my default expression?


INTP at three in the morning. Staring at a computer, naturally. It's the "so that's what's wrong with my code" expression.

</d'oh>
<color="rose">

Ooh, who's blushin' now?!


----------



## L'Empereur

Deja Vu said:


>


ESTP perhaps


----------



## Deja Vu

Maybe IxTx


----------



## Deja Vu

This is the help out Sarah fund (& more importantly a bump):



Sarah said:


> Socionics and the Pod People seem to think so and I've seen others here try to type people using facial features.
> 
> I'm wondering because I'm still going back and forth somewhat between ENTP and ENFP and many days lean toward T. I seem so T oriented as a way of life but my face is supposedly one of those F ones where the smile goes up into the eyes. Do most personality typing people give credence to the face-equals-type theory? Do I need to be ENFP because of my face, as in, the face doesn't lie?
> 
> This isn't the best smile in the world, since I was wet and cold and someone said smile for the camera, but here's my picture again. Please don't copy onto the thread in case I want to remove it. Thanks!
> 
> http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss6/forumpictures29/picture-2.jpg


----------



## Deja Vu

_*Couple*_
*Her* (_ESFj?_)

[1]
[2]
[3]
[4]
[5]
[6]

_*Him*_ (_N/A_)

[1]
[2]
[3]
[4]
[5]

_*Them*_

[1]

you have 30 days before the post will explode.​


----------



## Narrator

I challenge you to:

















Regarding Her, Him and Them
Her ESFP, Him I_TP, though a couple of them reminded me of an ENFP friend a littttllee bit.


----------



## SeeNbetween

me. in honduras. on a mission trip


----------



## Deja Vu

ISFP.

/postlength


----------



## Deja Vu

Deja Vu said:


> you have 30 days before the post will explode.​


----------



## pmj85

Bear in mind I was stood in the corner of the room, close to the front door... in a room full of people at a party *shudder* 










I'd show you other pictures of me, but that's pretty much my pose on every picture. That or a hand in front of my face... I bloody hate being photographed.


----------



## Promethea

Give it a go. Mbti, enneagram, socionics.. anything ya got for me.


----------



## pmj85

*pssst* - we can see your bloody type, you big silly


----------



## Promethea

pmj85 said:


> *pssst* - we can see your bloody type, you big silly


Most people will assume that others are mistyped because self-typing isn't always accurate. I think its fun to have others suggest different possible types to me. Mine bore me. ; P


----------



## pmj85

Some have told me that I'm the poster child for my supposed type (even after video conferencing etc) but I dunno... very unsure. It's all a bit of fun at the end of the day but I'd love nothing more than to have absolute clarity. I seem to be a fan of poking holes in theories just lately.


----------



## Promethea

pmj85 said:


> Some have told me that I'm the poster child for my supposed type (even after video conferencing etc) but I dunno... very unsure. It's all a bit of fun at the end of the day but I'd love nothing more than to have absolute clarity. I seem to be a fan of poking holes in theories just lately.


All I get from your pic is that you're a 'j' type, and probably have 1, and 5 in your enneagram tri.


----------



## pmj85

Really? Awesome insights. Allow me to speculate a little on your picture....

Hmm. Ok, so you're a _girl_ and you wear makeup. I know I know, no need to point out my brilliance. I'm pretty amazing, right? 

Right.


----------



## SeeNbetween

This is a picture of me I like a little more. I probably look like this more often than the other


----------



## DoctorYikes

Previously used elsethread, but it's all I have that's recent. Other than Staged Holiday Family Pics, that is.


----------



## Deja Vu

ISTx



pmj85 said:


> Bear in mind I was stood in the corner of the room, close to the front door... in a room full of people at a party *shudder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd show you other pictures of me, but that's pretty much my pose on every picture. That or a hand in front of my face... I bloody hate being photographed.


INxJ



Promethea said:


> Give it a go. Mbti, enneagram, socionics.. anything ya got for me.


INTP



Deja Vu said:


>


*​
Still awaiting typing.


----------



## dejavu

You guys up for a group photo typing? You know you want the challenge! :tongue:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

@dejavu
Left to Right
Back Row: ESFP, ExxJ, ISTJ, ISFJ, ENTP
Front Row: IxTx, ISFx
Is this close at all?


----------



## Deja Vu

dejavu said:


> You guys up for a group photo typing? You know you want the challenge! :tongue:


@dejavu
you look like sandra bullock.


----------



## dejavu

Deja Vu said:


> @dejavu
> you look like sandra bullock.


You probably don't know which one is me if you think so. :tongue:


----------



## Thorgar

pmj85 said:


>


INTJ death stare


----------



## BroNerd

Based on my photos, what would you say for:
MBTI?
Tritype (w/ wings)?
Instinctual stacking?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

BroNerd said:


> Based on my photos, what would you say for:
> MBTI?
> Tritype (w/ wings)?
> Instinctual stacking?


MBTI: ENF?
Enneagram: 6w7
Tritype: 6w7-9w8-3w2 or 6w7-8w9-3w2 
Instinct Variant: So/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

MBTI?
Enneagram?
Instinct Variant?
Tritype?


----------



## pmj85

Thorgar said:


> INTJ death stare


But perhaps a little more fluffy around the edges? 

Close. Very close


----------



## BroNerd

Swordsman of Mana said:


> MBTI?
> Enneagram?
> Instinct Variant?
> Tritype?


MBTI: XNFP
Enneagram:7w6
Instinct Variant: sp/sx
Tritype: 7w6-8w7-4w3

My best guesses from phototyping.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

BroNerd said:


> MBTI: XNFP
> Enneagram:7w6
> Instinct Variant: sp/sx
> Tritype: 7w6-8w7-4w3
> 
> My best guesses from phototyping.


I look 7w6? 
I tend to picture 7w6s are "cuter" "bubblier" or "lighter"
that being said, I guess I look pretty close to my actual type


----------



## BroNerd

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I look 7w6?
> I tend to picture 7w6s are "cuter" "bubblier" or "lighter"
> that being said, I guess I look pretty close to my actual type


I was thinking that so-last 7w6s would look less bubbly.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

BroNerd said:


> I was thinking that so-last 7w6s would look less bubbly.


I've been told my presence is "gritty" and "bold" which I would attribute more to 7w6. that being said, I rather like being compared to 7w6. I could use a little more of the playful entertainer to soften up the double Id nature of the 7w8.


----------



## dejavu

pmj85 said:


> Bear in mind I was stood in the corner of the room, close to the front door... in a room full of people at a party *shudder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd show you other pictures of me, but that's pretty much my pose on every picture. That or a hand in front of my face... I bloody hate being photographed.


INFJ? I cheated, somebody else said INTJ and you said "fluffier," so...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Promethea said:


> Give it a go. Mbti, enneagram, socionics.. anything ya got for me.


ESTP 3w4 Sx/So

you're really an INTP?


----------



## Promethea

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESTP 3w4 Sx/So
> 
> you're really an INTP?


That would be a great typing. I'd love to be in the moment more and have more motivation. Make it so!


----------



## Promethea

BroNerd said:


> Based on my photos, what would you say for:
> MBTI?
> Tritype (w/ wings)?
> Instinctual stacking?


Looking at you I would have thought infj, 9, self-pres first


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Promethea said:


> That would be a great typing. I'd love to be in the moment more and have more motivation. Make it so!


must be the Sx/Sp, your picture gives off a Poison Ivy vibe


----------



## Promethea

Swordsman of Mana said:


> must be the Sx/Sp, your picture gives off a Poison Ivy vibe


Generally I have a look like I'm going to eat you or fuck you. So yeah.. probably the sx. : )


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Promethea said:


> Generally I have a look like I'm going to eat you or fuck you. So yeah.. probably the sx. : )


I think Sx/Sp + your tritype makes you look not like an INTP at all


----------



## dejavu

Sporadic Aura said:


> Left to Right
> Back Row: ESFP, ExxJ, ISTJ, ISFJ, ENTP
> Front Row: IxTx, ISFx
> Is this close at all?


Bah, sorry. I procrastinated on responding. You are close on some!


----------



## retroscenery

I'm not sure how much I believe this stuff but what the hell why not.









Seems all in good fun, nothing wrong with that. 

Ew it came out way smaller then I would of liked. Oh well we can all click on it. Click click click.


----------



## dejavu

retroscenery said:


> I'm not sure how much I believe this stuff but what the hell why not.
> 
> View attachment 29141
> 
> 
> Seems all in good fun, nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Ew it came out way smaller then I would of liked. Oh well we can all click on it. Click click click.


Pssst...I can see your type.


----------



## retroscenery

dejavu said:


> Pssst...I can see your type.


Lol. Then shoot it, if you have a good reading. 
Just because I'm bad at this doesn't mean I don't enjoy other people's ideas.


----------



## dejavu

retroscenery said:


> Lol. Then shoot it, if you have a good reading.
> Just because I'm bad at this doesn't mean I don't enjoy other people's ideas.


I think that you might be an INFP, but that's just blind speculation on my part...


----------



## Deja Vu

dejavu said:


> You probably don't know which one is me if you think so. :tongue:


the furthest to the right


----------



## dejavu

Deja Vu said:


> the furthest to the right


Then I guess you do know!


dejavu said:


> You guys up for a group photo typing? You know you want the challenge! :tongue:


I'll give away the answers now. Back row: ESFP, ESFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ, ENTP
Front Row: ISFJ, ESFP


----------



## electricky

dejavu said:


> I'll give away the answers now. Back row: *ESFP*, E*SF*J, *ENFJ*, *IS*F*J*, *ENTP*
> Front Row: I*S*F*J*, E*SFP*


Hehe, I'm getting better at this. I got all those parts right, really... which is good considering that I think visual typing is mostly ridiculous (or mostly bad, depending on how you take that, lol). It helps that you look way too much like me :tongue: 

(for those of you who were expecting a picture that's the closest you're getting, for now)


----------



## Deja Vu

Deja Vu said:


> _*Couple*_
> *Her* (_ESFj?_)
> 
> [1]
> [2]
> [3]
> [4]
> [5]
> 
> _*Him*_ (_N/A_)
> 
> [1]
> [2]
> [3]
> [4]
> [5]
> 
> _*Them*_
> 
> you have 30 days before the post will explode.​





Deja Vu said:


>


Anyone want to type them?


----------



## intrasearching

Any guesses based on my creepy eyes pic?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Neurasthenia said:


> Any guesses based on my creepy eyes pic?


INFJ 6w7 So/Sx


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

its not me...its my crush lol...but try to type my crush then ...


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

small one - but i dont have any other on new computer...myself...so give it a try
well only one where i am serious XD


----------



## Deja Vu

You: xNxP (INTP)
sidenote: small ass pics, man.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Deja Vu said:


> You: xNxP (INTP)
> sidenote: small ass pics, man.



i can tget a bigger one later if you need XD

XNXP woudl mean you are unsure of F/T and E/I or is it just because of a small pic? XD

what about the guy ...can you type him?  his pic can be enlarged...just click XD




















here is bigger ones if its helful

oh...and the other pics (of him), so give it a try im really interested about him:


----------



## Deja Vu

he looks inxj
you esxp


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Deja Vu said:


> he looks inxj
> you esxp


this theory of yours interests me a great deal...i often had struggles with typing 
he is tested as INFJ  and once as ENFJ
he said he is probably E more then I, but i disagree with that - i would say he is an I - so i curious...why does he strikes you as an I?
you guessed pretty well - im imressed 
im tested as an ENTP - i have also good Se (Ne, Ti, Te, Se, Ni, Fi, Si, Fe) - so what made you change your mind from N to S and why you thought now im an extrovert? im very interested how you see that in me and in my crush and in people in general 
this theory of your is very helpful 
and how do you see from picture if someone is feeler or thinker?










can you type one of my best friends?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

whymustwelove said:


> *Is she an ENTJ? *Yes.
> And it only took about eight tries to guess correctly.


i have to say hahhah this is bloody funny


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Deja Vu said:


>


BOOB - thats her type


----------



## Olena

Oh, this thread looks interesting!










Caaan you type him?

From some reason, I think there's an S somewhere haha. I'm not sure why.


----------



## .17485

*Try typing these picture*

Try to type these current pics


----------



## intrasearching

Tega1 said:


> Try to type these current pics


These definitely look ISFP to me.


>


This looks ESFJ to me ... maybe. I don't feel certain.

How's about this'n?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

These people please 


















both of these girls









these two (the blond one is the same one from the picture before)









the guy in the middle









and this guy


And a guy on these three pictures:


























well give it a try people - on anybody of them - im interested - i know types of some of them XD so...lets see how they look to you - i might get surprised


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Neurasthenia said:


> These definitely look ISFP to me.
> 
> This looks ESFJ to me ... maybe. I don't feel certain.
> 
> How's about this'n?


last picture - INXJ


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Tega1 said:


> Try to type these current pics



INFP - how did i do then?


----------



## Worriedfunction

Hmm this looks fun. Im going to throw my hat into this picture ring, since ive lost my camera cable its going to have to be the same boring picture I ALWAYS use:


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Bumblyjack said:


> @Hycocritical truth teller
> first girl: ENTJ, maybe ESTJ - definitely Te-dom
> blond girl: INFP
> girl with maroon hair: ESFP
> girl with purple scarf: ISFP
> the guy in the middle: INTJ
> and this guy: ENTP
> guy in last 3 pictures: INFP


first girl: ENTJ, maybe ESTJ - definitely Te-dom - nice try really - we know this girl as a hard F and a big P (she is ENXX - you got that part right) - why does she looks Te dom to you?
blond girl: INFP - close - she was typed once as INFP but she is actually ISFP
girl with maroon hair: ESFP - yeah totally - she is
girl with purple scarf: ISFP - ENFP - close too - why introvert?
the guy in the middle: INTJ - he is ESTP - def - why do you think he is an ENTP
and this guy: ENTP - we think he is INTJ
guy in last 3 pictures: INFP - very very close - my boyfriend - INFJ


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Worriedfunction said:


> Hmm this looks fun. Im going to throw my hat into this picture ring, since ive lost my camera cable its going to have to be the same boring picture I ALWAYS use:


ESFP maybe
or ENFJ


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

These two guys 
give your best shot


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Starling said:


> Oh fun! Do me


IXFP
my first was INFP but i can see you as ISFP as well


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Bumblyjack said:


> A guy I like to call "me":


ESFP is what i would say


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

tell me...which type


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

hycocritical truth teller said:


> tell me...which type


........INTP.:tongue:


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Another go, lol. Why not.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> ........INTP.:tongue:


haha everybody says the same according to my pictures
i was typed at first as INTP but profile or functions wont fit
im definite extrovert lol ENTP - but my pictures really look totally INTP haha


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Another go, lol. Why not.


INTP i think


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

These two guys 
give your best shot


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> INTP i think


Lol, could you explain how you got that? Interesting first time I've gotten that.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Lol, could you explain how you got that? Interesting first time I've gotten that.


you have stare in eyes - i also call it frozen eyes
and the smile is the same - its stiff
you look cheerful but closed up
but you look a bit too cheerful for INTP of that pic - warmish too much


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> you have stare in eyes - i also call it frozen eyes
> and the smile is the same - its stiff
> you look cheerful but closed up
> but you look a bit too cheerful for INTP of that pic - warmish too much


Interesting... too cheerful for INTP.. but you still guessed INTP.... I have a stare. Lol, very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## tympanon

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> These two guys
> give your best shot


Left: ESTP - 'stereotypical' behaviour
Right: ISFP - clothes & hair, turned into himself, but somehow focussed on what's in front of him
?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Interesting... too cheerful for INTP.. but you still guessed INTP.... I have a stare. Lol, very interesting. Thanks!


yeah but i have that "dead" or "frozen" eyes on pics and im not INTP but ENTP - but i was also typed as INTP - only problem is that i really am Ne dom and extrovert (no chance really for me being an introvert)
so i really think that typewatch is good when you get a little better at it - i dont know a lot about it - but from descriptions i would guess INTP - thats all


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

apple pie said:


> Left: ESTP
> Right: ISFP
> ?


haaay
ok thi is interesting 
the left guy is ENFJ - but i know he once said in out conversations - "im a doer" and he does have some ESTP traits but he is a feeler and intuitive - so yeah pure ENFJ! But being a gentleman kind and having manners he has similarities with ESTPs and also very percieving with people! But there is no chance for him being one - he is ENFJ def

fot the guy on the right - i dont know him too well - met him two times in my life - i think he is an extrovert - ESFP probably  but close


----------



## tympanon

^ Lol. Wouldn't have guessed ENFJ.

What about me?




























Feel free to type my friends too :')


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

apple pie said:


> ^ Lol. Wouldn't have guessed ENFJ.
> 
> What about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to type my friends too :')


you - I definitelly - INXP or on the last photo i would even say ISXJ

Your friends - cant see them well - the tall one is EXFP probably


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

apple pie said:


> Left: ESTP - 'stereotypical' behaviour
> Right: ISFP - clothes & hair, turned into himself, but somehow focussed on what's in front of him
> ?



wow wow why didnt i see your comments before - what do you mean stereotypical behaviour exactly?
and when you put it like that this guy could be ISFP (possible ESFP)


----------



## tympanon

^
Ow, I'm sorry. When I meant to "go advanced" I accidentally clicked "post quick reply". I immediately edited the post, but I guess you must have quoted it that very moment. It's only now I see that the explanations were left out in your quotation. Sorry!
As for the 'stereotypical behavior'. ESTP are also called the 'doers' and they have this stereotype of needing constant stimulation. They might even adopt a bad boy attitude to get it (and well, his pose, leather jacket etc.). Of course I'm blatantly talking stereotypes here.

And haha, ISxJ. But I guess I could see it in that picture. It's actually the tall one that's ISFJ. 
But I agree it's not the best picture out there. The tall one looks more extraverted than usual, while the middle one looks more reserved than usual. It was just the first somehow decent full body shot I could find.


----------



## Razorfield9

C'est moi with a sloth. I tend to have that rapist expression on photos. 

At least the sloth likes me.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Razorfield9 said:


> View attachment 31396
> C'est moi with a sloth. I tend to have that rapist expression on photos.
> 
> At least the sloth likes me.


ESTP or ENTP?
possible INTP cuz you have serial killer look in your eyes XD


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

apple pie said:


> ^
> Ow, I'm sorry. When I meant to "go advanced" I accidentally clicked "post quick reply". I immediately edited the post, but I guess you must have quoted it that very moment. It's only now I see that the explanations were left out in your quotation. Sorry!
> As for the 'stereotypical behavior'. ESTP are also called the 'doers' and they have this stereotype of needing constant stimulation. They might even adopt a bad boy attitude to get it (and well, his pose, leather jacket etc.). Of course I'm blatantly talking stereotypes here.
> 
> And haha, ISxJ. But I guess I could see it in that picture. It's actually the tall one that's ISFJ.
> But I agree it's not the best picture out there. The tall one looks more extraverted than usual, while the middle one looks more reserved than usual. It was just the first somehow decent full body shot I could find.


Th eone you typed as ESTP is my boyfriend actually hahah and his friend - i suspect he is some girly gay type hahah
but ENFJs have some similarities with ESTPs - so that picture might shows it - take a look at this link to see what im talking about ENFJ - ESTJ / ESTP / ENTJ

You look totally ISFJ there on taht picture - and that tall gal really looks extroverted 
im curious about this typewatch - its kinda how you look on the pic matter here - once they told me i look like ESXP XD lol im so not S person - and i typed you as ISFJ haha


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

let's give it another go - try and type these people in these pictures 
dont have to do all of them but you can ofc - the one you think you got - give it a try


----------



## tympanon

@Hycocritical truth teller
I was contemplating on how ESTP's and ENFJ's might look somewhat similar since they both extravert trough Se and Fe, but I hadn't thought of the interaction styles yet. Interesting link, thank you


----------



## tympanon

Razorfield9 said:


> View attachment 31396
> C'est moi with a sloth. I tend to have that rapist expression on photos.
> 
> At least the sloth likes me.


Totally ENTP.
You have the exact same facial expression as an ENTP I used to be friends with. And you both share the strange urge to constantly have some kind of mammal (sloth, cat, girl) close to your body.

:crazy:

You're supposed to be ESFJ? Even the text and the avatar gave me the ENTP-vibe


----------



## Razorfield9

apple pie said:


> Totally ENTP.
> You have the exact same facial expression as an ENTP I used to be friends with. And you both share the strange urge to constantly have some kind of mammal (sloth, cat, girl) close to your body.
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> You're supposed to be ESFJ? Even the text and the avatar gave me the ENTP-vibe


It's apparently because I have an extremely predominant inferior function. Believe me, I'm a very insecure person (with regards to intellect). But hey, maybe my overt feeling is the result of insecurity? Either one could be my shadow given the circumstances. Here are the threads where I ask:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ead-im-going-make-redundancy-within-hehe.html

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...type-round-retry-prevent-mistyping-yikes.html

advertising opportunities are not common :laughing:


----------



## tympanon

Probably all wrong again, but this is fun :laughing:



Hycocritical truth teller said:


>


Wavy hair: INFJ. This is the one that grabbed my attention. INFJ’s tend to pull me in with their stare. She also has this I’m kind but I’m in control and I can read your mind smirk.
Shiny earrings: ExFJ. She smiles a bit more and seems a tad more extraverted. Judging from appearances she's also probably an FJ type.
Peek-a-boo: Happy-go-lucky ExFP
Dude: There are three attractive girls at his table but he’s not paying attention. So he’s probalby IxTx. I imagine an ISTJ to be a bit more participating, an ISTP would probably have run of and was enjoying himself somewhere and an INTJ would be examining the wine and snacks and contemplate on his masterscheme to improve and mass-merchandise them. So I’m going to go for INTP.




Hycocritical truth teller said:


>


My first impression was that it is a bunch of P’s (though the guy in the middle might be a J). Aside from this, this is really hard


----------



## tympanon

Razorfield9 said:


> It's apparently because I have an extremely predominant inferior function. Believe me, I'm a very insecure person (with regards to intellect). But hey, maybe my overt feeling is the result of insecurity? Either one could be my shadow given the circumstances. Here are the threads where I ask:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ead-im-going-make-redundancy-within-hehe.html
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...type-round-retry-prevent-mistyping-yikes.html
> 
> advertising opportunities are not common :laughing:


Oh my, currently reading your threads. I guess I opened a can of worms XD.
I'll post a reply in one of your threads later this evening.

EDIT:
I'll post a reply tomorrow. Haven't read it all and time for bed. :')
(I do agree you fall into the Fe/Ti Ne/Si group, but I'm not sure of the order yet)


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

apple pie said:


> @Hycocritical truth teller
> I was contemplating on how ESTP's and ENFJ's might look somewhat similar since they both extravert trough Se and Fe, but I hadn't thought of the interaction styles yet. Interesting link, thank you


yep yep - you have a point there 
ill be honest - while dating an ENFJ i perfectly well noticed some serious ESTP similarities - but not enough to be that type - he is an ENFJ most definitely


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

apple pie said:


> Probably all wrong again, but this is fun :laughing:
> 
> 
> Wavy hair: INFJ. This is the one that grabbed my attention. INFJ’s tend to pull me in with their stare. She also has this I’m kind but I’m in control and I can read your mind smirk.
> Shiny earrings: ExFJ. She smiles a bit more and seems a tad more extraverted. Judging from appearances she's also probably an FJ type.
> Peek-a-boo: Happy-go-lucky ExFP
> Dude: There are three attractive girls at his table but he’s not paying attention. So he’s probalby IxTx. I imagine an ISTJ to be a bit more participating, an ISTP would probably have run of and was enjoying himself somewhere and an INTJ would be examining the wine and snacks and contemplate on his masterscheme to improve and mass-merchandise them. So I’m going to go for INTP.
> 
> 
> 
> My first impression was that it is a bunch of P’s (though the guy in the middle might be a J). Aside from this, this is really hard


First picture:
Wavy hair is - ISFP-Ni, strong Ni in her so i can see why you thought INFJ - makes sense - her second guess would be probably ENFJ or INFJ for a type
Shiny earnings - well that's me myself and I ahahahah and no im not FJ haha - but my Fe is solid for one ENTP gal - i think my auxiliary and tertiary function are 50/50
The guy - he is def introvert
That crazy gal that is hiding - she is ESFP  good guess

Second picture:
if you wanna guess again for a bit more - im not gonan say types - but you are right - all P except the guy in the middle
what made you think they are all P?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

apple pie said:


> Oh my, currently reading your threads. I guess I opened a can of worms XD.
> I'll post a reply in one of your threads later this evening.
> 
> EDIT:
> I'll post a reply tomorrow. Haven't read it all and time for bed. :')
> (I do agree you fall into the Fe/Ti Ne/Si group, but I'm not sure of the order yet)


i really thought for a sloth guy he as ENTP 
also cuz of the text and picture :O


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

hit it!


----------



## Deja Vu

then quit it? (eh, i know. too easy. but I couldn't help it!)


----------



## TemptedFate

Anyone wanna try guessing?


----------



## dejavu

Matt Bryan Hartman said:


> Anyone wanna try guessing?
> View attachment 32576


You look like you are disturbed by whatever you're seeing.

I'm seeing IxxJ...am I close?


----------



## TemptedFate

dejavu said:


> You look like you are disturbed by whatever you're seeing.
> 
> I'm seeing IxxJ...am I close?


 One letter correct haha.


----------



## dejavu

Matt Bryan Hartman said:


> One letter correct haha.


One out of two...not bad. :tongue:


----------

